# iPhone 5 Shuts off in the cold



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey All,

Been having a problem the past two weeks and I'm just curious if any fellow iPhone owners have experienced this. As a dog owner I spend a lot of time outside. Lately (about 4 times in the past two weeks), I'll return from my walk and my phone will just shut off once I go from outside to inside. It won't turn back on until I plug it in, and when I do, it works fine. Just curious if this has happened to anyone else, as I've owned virtually very iPhone ever produced and never had this problem.

Thanks,
D


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

frozen battery drain faster. try leave your phone in your pocket close to body heat.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

You should never leave your phone exposed to the cold unless in a brief conversation. What is the operating temp listed as in the manual again? It's a surefire way to permanently shorten the life of your battery.
Always avoid belt holsters or clips that leave your phone exposed during the winter and keep it in your inside pocket whenever you can


----------



## raydar (Jun 30, 2011)

iPhone 5 battery is a bag of hurt, cold or hot. I miss my 4.


----------



## greenyoga (Nov 29, 2012)

Maybe that's not the reason of the cold weather,just something temporary,but it's better to keep your phone in the pocket to get your body heat.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

spiffychristian said:


> Feeling the same way. Wish I still had the 4, never upgraded, and my money.
> 
> My 4 went 2 days strong (or more) , regardless of how I used it. I'm lucky if I get through 3/4 of a day with my 5.


I am so glad I skipped this model.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

My 4s lasts about a day depending on usage ever since I got it when ios5 came out. 

The 5 might transfer cold quicker to the internals since it is made of alloy


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I experienced the shutdown from the cold last night and my fiancé had the problem on her way home from work today. Both have iPhone 5s.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

spiffychristian said:


> The iPhone 4S and even 4 are still high-quality products. Keep it for as long as possible, I'd say. If the "5S" or whatever doesn't make significant changes I wouldn't upgrade until the next big release. That is just my personal opinion, though. (The camera on the 5 is fantastic, though).


I didn't know about this temp issue or battery problem. I wasn't getting it just because of scratching. If the 5S is not different I will wait for 6.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a 5 ant don't experience this.
My battery lasts 3 days with regular use.

A friend of mines 5 needs a charge twice a day.

Maybe early production models are a bad batch?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Limit77 said:


> I have a 5 ant don't experience this.
> My battery lasts 3 days with regular use.
> 
> A friend of mines 5 needs a charge twice a day.
> ...


When did you buy yours? Just wondering.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> When did you buy yours? Just wondering.


I'm subsidized through Rogers,.. But only bought it 2 weeks ago after a new shipment.


----------

